# Chattahoochee bend state park



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Mar 6, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY UP DATED INFORMATION ON THE HUNTING THERE. ITS IN COWETA COUNTY. IT WAS OPENED THIS YEAR BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE CROSSING AND HUNTING ON PRIVATE LAND. THE PARK IS NOT ESTABLISHED YET, NOT MARKED VERY GOOD, BAD ROADS, TOO THICK. THE DNR TOLD ME ALOT OF IMPROVEMENTS WILL BE MADE THIS SUMMER. IT WILL BE OPEN AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT THE DNR SAID THERE WAS GOING TO BE SOME CHANGES TO COME AND COULD NOT SAY WHAT THEY ARE JUST YET. I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE KNOWS ANYTHING. I'M FROM NEWNAN AND HAVE HUNTED THAT AREA ALOT OF TIMES OVER THE YEARS. VERY GOOD DEER HERD THERE. DNR WANTS THE HERD THINED OUT BY 30%, THE LAST 10 YEARS IT HAS NOT BEEN HUNTED MUCH AND IS OVER POPULATED NOW. TELL WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS SPOT, ITS ALMOST 3,000 ACRES RIGHT ON THE RIVER. I KNOW I SHOULD BE QUITE ABOUT THIS HONEY HOLE, BUT LAND IS HARD TO FIND TO HUNT SO THIS IS MY PART TO DO TOWARDS LETTING OTHERS KNOW WHERE TO GO.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh brother believe me everyone knows where its at you should have seen all the trucks there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY UP DATED INFORMATION ON THE HUNTING THERE. ITS IN COWETA COUNTY. IT WAS OPENED THIS YEAR BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE CROSSING AND HUNTING ON PRIVATE LAND. THE PARK IS NOT ESTABLISHED YET, NOT MARKED VERY GOOD, BAD ROADS, TOO THICK. THE DNR TOLD ME ALOT OF IMPROVEMENTS WILL BE MADE THIS SUMMER. IT WILL BE OPEN AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT THE DNR SAID THERE WAS GOING TO BE SOME CHANGES TO COME AND COULD NOT SAY WHAT THEY ARE JUST YET. I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE KNOWS ANYTHING. I'M FROM NEWNAN AND HAVE HUNTED THAT AREA ALOT OF TIMES OVER THE YEARS. VERY GOOD DEER HERD THERE. DNR WANTS THE HERD THINED OUT BY 30%, THE LAST 10 YEARS IT HAS NOT BEEN HUNTED MUCH AND IS OVER POPULATED NOW. TELL WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS SPOT, ITS ALMOST 3,000 ACRES RIGHT ON THE RIVER. I KNOW I SHOULD BE QUITE ABOUT THIS HONEY HOLE, BUT LAND IS HARD TO FIND TO HUNT SO THIS IS MY PART TO DO TOWARDS LETTING OTHERS KNOW WHERE TO GO.


The deer herd has been reduced.  The park is moving forward in development and the only hunting will likely be a short adult/child quota hunt for deer.  This development was anticipated and season long hunting opportunities were only intended to last one season.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Mar 6, 2009)

I KNOW, THE ROADS WILL BE IMPROVED THIS SUMMER SO THE PEOPLE CAN SPREAD OUT MORE. NEW SIGNS ARE GOING UP TO KEEP EVERYONE FROM CROSSING AND HUNTING ON PRIVATE PROPERTY. IF YOU LOOK AT THE MAP, THIS MAN OWNS A GOOD PIECE OF LAND RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. HE SAID HE HAD PEOPLE ALL OVER HIM THIS PAST YEAR. HE TOLD MY BROTHER ONE HUNTER POINTED HIS GUN AT HIM TELLING HIM HE WAS NOT TRESPASSING. I SURE HOPE THE SIGNS GO UP EVERYWHERE, MY BROTHER AND I HAVE HUNTED THIS MAN PROPERTY BEFORE, NICE MAN, BUT LAST YEAR WAS TOO MUCH FOR HIM TO DEAL WITH, HE CALLED THE DNR EVERY DAY. THEY ARE GOING TO PUT A BOAT RAMP IN ALSO. IT WILL BE VERY NICE WHEN COMPELETED. BE SAFE AND GOOD HUNTING


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 6, 2009)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY UP DATED INFORMATION ON THE HUNTING THERE. ITS IN COWETA COUNTY. IT WAS OPENED THIS YEAR BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE CROSSING AND HUNTING ON PRIVATE LAND. THE PARK IS NOT ESTABLISHED YET, NOT MARKED VERY GOOD, BAD ROADS, TOO THICK. THE DNR TOLD ME ALOT OF IMPROVEMENTS WILL BE MADE THIS SUMMER. IT WILL BE OPEN AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT THE DNR SAID THERE WAS GOING TO BE SOME CHANGES TO COME AND COULD NOT SAY WHAT THEY ARE JUST YET. I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE KNOWS ANYTHING. I'M FROM NEWNAN AND HAVE HUNTED THAT AREA ALOT OF TIMES OVER THE YEARS. VERY GOOD DEER HERD THERE. DNR WANTS THE HERD THINED OUT BY 30%, THE LAST 10 YEARS IT HAS NOT BEEN HUNTED MUCH AND IS OVER POPULATED NOW. TELL WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS SPOT, ITS ALMOST 3,000 ACRES RIGHT ON THE RIVER. I KNOW I SHOULD BE QUITE ABOUT THIS HONEY HOLE, BUT LAND IS HARD TO FIND TO HUNT SO THIS IS MY PART TO DO TOWARDS LETTING OTHERS KNOW WHERE TO GO.



I'm from Coweta County,The good ol' boy's in the county commission are trying to get the park closed for hunting.So is the Sheriff I have heard,he was tired of his deputies having to respond to the calls."Friends of the Georgia State Parks"actually have a totally different Game plan altogether.They want the park to be a twin to McIntosh Reserve in Carroll County(No Hunting)Hiking,horse back riding,pic-nic tables,the work's,but no hunting.I don't know who told you 30% of the herd taken,It's way more than that.That's why it was open from Bow season through Gun season.If we don't want to lose it we better speak up,because 80 people showed up at the meeting,planning how they were going to make a family park,fully developed,with no hunters around.


----------



## JBowers (Mar 6, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> I'm from Coweta County,The good ol' boy's in the county commission are trying to get the park closed for hunting.So is the Sheriff I have heard,he was tired of his deputies having to respond to the calls."Friends of the Georgia State Parks"actually have a totally different Game plan altogether.They want the park to be a twin to McIntosh Reserve in Carroll County(No Hunting)Hiking,horse back riding,pic-nic tables,the work's,but no hunting.I don't know who told you 30% of the herd taken,It's way more than that.That's why it was open from Bow season through Gun season.If we don't want to lose it we better speak up,because 80 people showed up at the meeting,planning how they were going to make a family park,fully developed,with no hunters around.


 
As I understand, representatives from the county shared their support for hunting the Park at the Jonesboro public meeting, but desire that managed hunts be used to manage the deer herd.


----------



## tinker141 (Mar 7, 2009)

That deer herd to a beating , beleive me . I was there to see it . May have taken a few myself . It served the purpose that was intended . It will be a while before that herd recovers .


----------



## viper25963 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing but a slaughter house last year! Trust me it wont be like that next year! I wouldnt be scared to say they cut the heard by 60% or better!


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 7, 2009)

JBowers said:


> As I understand, representatives from the county shared their support for hunting the Park at the Jonesboro public meeting, but desire that managed hunts be used to manage the deer herd.



I was just going by quotes from the local newspaper,and a few friends who work for the county.There is a totally different agenda,than the one they are trying to pass off.

Michael Robards


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 7, 2009)

viper25963 said:


> Nothing but a slaughter house last year! Trust me it wont be like that next year! I wouldnt be scared to say they cut the heard by 60% or better!



Free for all would be a better term,I heard of hunters killing 2,3,sometimes 4 a day.Game Wardens gave a different tally of the amount of deer killed per the sign out sheets,than that of the State.


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

My advice would be email Sonny Perdue.Let Sonny do,what he said he would do,on his "Sonny Do List."They are going for a virtual kill off,to make room for the pic-nic tables,trails,and Pavillions.


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 11, 2009)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY UP DATED INFORMATION ON THE HUNTING THERE. ITS IN COWETA COUNTY. IT WAS OPENED THIS YEAR BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE CROSSING AND HUNTING ON PRIVATE LAND. THE PARK IS NOT ESTABLISHED YET, NOT MARKED VERY GOOD, BAD ROADS, TOO THICK. THE DNR TOLD ME ALOT OF IMPROVEMENTS WILL BE MADE THIS SUMMER. IT WILL BE OPEN AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT THE DNR SAID THERE WAS GOING TO BE SOME CHANGES TO COME AND COULD NOT SAY WHAT THEY ARE JUST YET. I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE KNOWS ANYTHING. I'M FROM NEWNAN AND HAVE HUNTED THAT AREA ALOT OF TIMES OVER THE YEARS. VERY GOOD DEER HERD THERE. DNR WANTS THE HERD THINED OUT BY 30%, THE LAST 10 YEARS IT HAS NOT BEEN HUNTED MUCH AND IS OVER POPULATED NOW. TELL WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS SPOT, ITS ALMOST 3,000 ACRES RIGHT ON THE RIVER. I KNOW I SHOULD BE QUITE ABOUT THIS HONEY HOLE, BUT LAND IS HARD TO FIND TO HUNT SO THIS IS MY PART TO DO TOWARDS LETTING OTHERS KNOW WHERE TO GO.



i would not bother with this place... i went several times and there were people everywhere. i got there early one morning and i counted 24 trucks parked where the powerlines crosses the main road going thru the park... i got to my spot and didnt get 50 yards thru the woods and saw orange vests sitting in the trees... i walked out and went home...  saw lots of squirrels and turkeys but i'm sure the place will be covered up by turkey hunters next week too...  i am not going back... 


Hogger


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2009)

If nothing happens I will be there in the same spot I deer hunted in. Only had a few hunters walk thru on me during deer season. Most were just trying to get deeper in than me. I had no problems with them.Thing is I saw way more turkeys than deer and hunters combined. I am very hopeful.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Mar 11, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> The deer herd has been reduced.  The park is moving forward in development and the only hunting will likely be a short adult/child quota hunt for deer.  This development was anticipated and season long hunting opportunities were only intended to last one season.



Listen to what this man just said, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## nightcrawler (Mar 11, 2009)

I have never seen so many deer hunters in one place in my life.  The game warden that handles the area told me that there wouldn't be an open deer season there next year for sure but there might be a pull.  They never expected the amount of hunters that showed up.  The residents that live close by went crazy.  It was the only place that I had to hunt last year, so I was there quite a bit.  If you are willing to walk 1-2 miles, you can get away from other hunters but it was really crazy.  I can't believe that noone got hurt there with that many people in the woods.  

Also I was told that turkey season was closed on the park.  Are we allowed to hunt turkey for this season?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2009)

nightcrawler said:


> Also I was told that turkey season was closed on the park.  Are we allowed to hunt turkey for this season?




The regs say it is. If not the word needs to get out!


----------



## treadwell (Mar 12, 2009)

Was a "archery only" hunt for turkeys considered? This would have been a hit I think.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

treadwell said:


> Was a "archery only" hunt for turkeys considered? This would have been a hit I think.



My son would have loved that. He has found some birds on an Archer Only area around West Point he is targeting.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 12, 2009)

so the bend is or is not open for this Turkey season?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

SuburbanShooter said:


> so the bend is or is not open for this Turkey season?



All I know is what the reg book says. Maybe C.Killmaster can fill us in. He works for DNR.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope its open cause thats all I have to hunt this turkey season......by the way there a no turkeys at chatt. bend.....so no one else come opening weekend


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Well there are two birds and you and I will take care of them and thus no sense in anyone else showing up.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 12, 2009)

SuburbanShooter said:


> so the bend is or is not open for this Turkey season?



Yes, it will be open for turkey season.  As with the past deer season, there will likely be a crowding issue for turkey season.  Please be mindful of this and hunt safe.  If you decide to hunt there and feel like it's too crowded, remember that West Point WMA (10,000 ac) is just down the road as well as the other several thousand acres of Corps of Engineers Land open for hunting.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Yes, it will be open for turkey season.  As with the past deer season, there will likely be a crowding issue for turkey season.  Please be mindful of this and hunt safe.  If you decide to hunt there and feel like it's too crowded, remember that West Point WMA (10,000 ac) is just down the road as well as the other several thousand acres of Corps of Engineers Land open for hunting.



Thank you Sir for clearing this up for us!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 13, 2009)

good deal! thanks for the info C.kill & Paymaster


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Well there are two birds and you and I will take care of them and thus no sense in anyone else showing up.



I know of a third so I guess I will tag along.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I know of a third so I guess I will tag along.



Could br three there,I don't know for sure. If not I will let you tote mine out!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 14, 2009)

All I can say is I hope you guys take every safety precaution you can hunting turkeys down there. The thought of that many people on the ground possibly going to the sounds from another hunter scares me to death.


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 16, 2009)

I definetly would *NOT* try to gobble at a bird......


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 17, 2009)

i'd be scared just to yelp  at least not without an orange vest on


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 17, 2009)

Im nervous someone is gonna shoot my decoy    I think I got a spot no one will walk to, atleast no one did during deer season which was surprising!


----------



## Corey (Apr 22, 2009)

There is no way I would hunt with a decoy out there.


----------

